# Harness for pulling sled ... other information



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh will be 17 months at the end of October and I have been looking at harnesses for her to pull my 6-year old nephew on his sled (the round plastic kind that sits on the ground … not a huge sled. And my nephew’s small – about 50-60 pounds). I’ve done some reading, and know that shepherds can have a blast doing this exercise, but I am looking for some input from people who have actually done this!
I live in Ottawa, Ontario and my sister lives in the mountains in Quebec and we get a WHOLE load of snow every year, and I’m trying to find something fun for Kyleigh. Please don’t tell me to ski, snowshoe, etc. with my dog … I absolutely abhor all things to do with snow, and the only reason I go outside in the winter is because I have to go to work and I have dog! Without the dog, I’d be inside! One of the reasons I got a GSD was their stamina … get outside regardless of the weather! And it’s worked, but I’m still not going to ski or snowshoe! 
Physically, Kyleigh is a PERFECT GSD … she’s sound in body, no hip issues, nothing … she’s a very robust and strong pup! And she LOVES to run … endlessly!
Mentally, she LOVES a challenge. I do lots of urban agility with her and she LOVES LOVES LOVES to do new things, so I don’t think I’m going to run into any issues with this. (I always introduce anything new to her as THE MOST FUN thing in the world – besides me of course!)
A bunch of questions:
1 – top three harnesses I should look at (the www is overwhelming with options!)
2 – I know that I have to start light (i.e. just the harness and work my way up, paying attention to her body language, etc. to make sure that she is having fun and not just doing this because I am asking her) … but roughly how long will it take me to get her to be able to pull my nephew on the snow (5 months? A year?)
3 – Ky is a small female GSD – she weighs about 55-60 pounds … what is the general weight that she can pull on snow? I’m not looking for exact numbers here, just an idea … am I expecting too much from her to pull my nephew on his sled in the snow?
Any other information that you can provide would be wonderful. 
Thanks so much, 

Marion


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

BUMPING UP ... anyone?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not sure of the amount of weight she can pull safely, but I know medium sized dogs can pull full sized humans in a cart with wheels-- I'm just not sure how that transfers to snow.
I would start with just pulling something light to get her used to the feel of something dragging behind her, then add an empty sled, and then add weights slowly, I'd probably just use her reaction to it as a gauge to see how slowly to add the weight. I started to do this with my dog and I used milk jugs with water inside for the weights, but I was kinda lazy with it and didn't follow through to a heavy weight... As for a harness I used a carting type harness rather than a sled harness but you might have better luck asking somewhere like here: 
DogsLovetoRun : Dogs Love to Run.
or
Carting-L : Carting-L is a discussion group for carting and potential carting enthusiasts to exchange ideas


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Any x-back harness will do. You custom order these from sled dog websites. 

Alpine Outfitters - Your One-Stop Shop for Quality Working Dog Gear - Tel: (360) 659-3800

If you want a more versatile type of harness, you can get this one. I have one of these for all my dogs. You can also use them for bikejoring, skijoring, or scootering. Pulling a kid on a sled isn't going to take much muscle. 

Alpine Outfitters - Your One-Stop Shop for Quality Working Dog Gear - Tel: (360) 659-3800

Here is their harness page for photos on dogs. http://alpineoutfitters.net/secure/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=16


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I was just looking at the UKC weight pull regs, and it appears qualifying weights for pulling snow are half that for weight on wheels. But still, a 70 pound kid is nothing for a GSD. I'll bet she would have not problem pulling several hundred pounds with a little practice.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I've heard good things about Alpine. I had one that was awesome but it's been a long time since I've used it and have given it away.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

RuffWear do a ski Joring harness that would probably work well too


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

THANKS everyone! I especially liked the comment ... pulling a 70 pound kid is nothing for a GSD ... I better make sure she learns the stop command LOL ... I can just picture my poor nephew being pulled far far away while we are trying to catch up!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

I am not sure what kind of harness my mom got for our chocolate lab (years ago) to pull me on a sled, but I will tell you this, it was FUN! We had a driveway that was sloped, so I would take the dog, sled, and her kong to the the top of our driveway (we lived in Wisconsin and a lot of times our driveway would freeze over so it was slippery in spots). With right timing, I would place myself in the sled and through the kong down the driveway. As my dog turned with the driveway, snow banks would stop me (my father would plow the driveway so extra snow was nice for stopping).


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

That sounds like fun!!!! I'll start at the top of the mountain !!!! I might need brakes ... ha ha!!

thanks again, I'll be doing all my shopping this weekend!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Keep me updated and please post pictures when you get everything up and running.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Check out Sled Dog Central. They have lots of stuff. I got my 2 harnesses free from my friend who no longer has sled dogs. You also need the lines needed to connect the dog to whatever the dog pulls. You may need towlines (ganglines) but check to be sure.


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

I used to run sleddogs, a 35lb female could *EASILY* pull an adult either on a sprint sled or ski-joring. Our biggest dog was about 60lbs and he pulled our pickup truck with the dogbox topper on it by himself for about 10ft. They are much stronger than they look. I highly recommend Mountain Ridge kennel's equipment, excellent people and excellent equipment. 

Ang


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW ... Maybe I'll forget my nephew and just have her pull me instead LOL ... thanks for the info!

Pics will come ...


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

I just wanted to add that there is a Mountain Town called *Silverton Colorado* that after the first snow they pack it down in the streets and NEVER scrap it. 

Believe it or not it's easy to drive in and then they break out the sleds of all types sizes!!! Sleds for kids, Sleds for groceries… every size it’s awesome how the town embraces winter!!! 
DenverPost01-08










If you’re looking for a custom made wooden sled then try these guys… 
Mountain Boy Sledworks - Handmade Wooden Sleds & Wagons - Crested Butte, Colorado


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

A GSD is larger than a Siberian Husky. Sled dog notes: 1 dog can pull 1000 pounds, a 16 dog sled team can pull 33,000. I tested my 2 Mickey the "Silly Sibe" and Jolene the GSD / Sheltie / Husky mix ( dark sable) with me and an adult pedal cycle at Tractor Supply. Nothing happened....they just trotted along side until I passed them, and then WARP drive cut in. I went to the end of the large parking lot ( place was a K Mart in a previous life) turned around and we raced back to the door. I was afraid I could not stop in time or have to use "Freddy Flintstone Brakes"....but all was fine.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

At Meijer's (online) you'll find the sled above for $117.00 off (about 1/3 off)
Mountain Boy Sledworks Silverton Kicksled | Meijer.com

Mountain Boy has the harnesses also.


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

Be very careful using a dog to pull a kicksled unless you put a brake on it.

Ang


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I also would not let them pull a kid in a childs' sled without having an adult holding the dog's leash at the same time, because if the dog decided to take off running it could be a problem... Also if there was a slope or the dog went fast and then tried to stop or slow down, the sled could run into the back of the dog which could cause injury or cause the dog to become afraid of the sled in the future.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

This site gives a decent idea of how to do it, everybody does the shafts different. http://www.cartingwithyourdog.com/cwagonconvert.html
We cart for fun with our Saint.
We bought a wagon with the sled conversion last year, couple things, an inexpensive wagon will tilt back when converted to a sled if the weight is not centered. You do need to be holding the lead, preferably with a prong for a green dog. Pulling and carting require different muscles than the average dog, even those active in sport use frequently. Even rotties, mastiff, pits who compete in the weight pulling competitions build up very slowly, it's not just plunk a child in a sled and go, there is conditioning to it. It is great fun, dh grew up with a Newf cross and he was utilized for pulling wood from the woods, whatever wildlife they shot, the kids rode behind him etc., but he was carting almost daily. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks again ... this is going to be fun ... but one question I didn't see an answer for:

roughly how long does it take to condition them ... if I got the harness this weekend, took a week or so to get her used to it, then started with light things (milk cartons, or whatever) ... do I simply increase it say 10-15 pounds a week or 5-10 pounds a week? 

For the first time in my life, I am actually looking forward to snow LOL


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I used a harness pulling milk jugs filled with water to help condition my Malinois who had an injury. It takes about 2 minutes to get used to pulling something. Unless you have a nervous dog. I'm sure a GSD isn't even going to notice pulling a sled. I would do it all on the same day. Put on the harness, pull light jugs, pull an empty sled, pull a kid. That's assuming your dog is healthy, mature and stable. 

The information that ozzymama posted on carting is different than for sledding. Carting uses a Siwash harness. It's a different system then just pulling a sled or scootering. 
siwash harness - Google Search

There is a title you can get for carting/drafting from some of the drafting breed clubs. I like the Greater Swiss Mountain Dog Club rules because the weight requirements vary based on breed. I do this, too. Someday I will title my dogs in carting. Bernese Mountain Dog Club of Southeastern Wisconsin - Draft

Here's a neat blog of a GSD drafting!!
German Shepherd Mom: Draft Dog


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Eventually you can move up to this.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonderful! thanks again everyone, much appreciated!


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

A siwash harness can be used for sledding if you attach a spreader bar, it then becomes a weightpull type harness and actually has a better point of attachment for a small plastic sled/single dog than an X-back or h-back harness. For the amount of pulling you'll be doing there really isn't any conditioning necessary unless the dog is way out of shape. Our first runs of the season, if we were on snow, with the sleddogs were 15 miles. On a wheeled rig/dirt road it would be cut down to about 5 miles. You're not going to overdo it by having her pull your son around the yard or park for a few minutes while they're having fun. Just use the same precautions as any other sport you do, keep an eye on her and if she looks tired then stop. Give her shoulders a rub that night if you want, she'll enjoy it but probably won't need it.

Ang


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Liberatore said:


> Be very careful using a dog to pull a kicksled unless you put a brake on it.
> 
> Ang


Right!
And they sell Brakes too on the website.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonderful! Ky's so IN shape it's amazing! Our hikes / runs on the weekdays are 2 hours easy ... and on the weekends are 3-4 hours, or an all day hike ... with breaks for lunch and ME ... certainly not her!

She's a solid dog too, no health / bone / structure issues at all, and my vet has given me the OK to "work her!"


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I took 2 weeks of slowly building weight, starting with 10lbs and working up, also how we found out about the tipping  We just shortened where the tongue goes into the shafts, we bought our wagon from Canadian Tire, it came with the sled conversion. We actually, but they don't come small enough for a GSD use a Halflinger harness. http://www.topolinefarm.com/114_7765.JPG Like that, minus reins, coup strap, we liked the breast strap. For the shafts, we didn't bend pipe, we used a "Y" configuration into the tongue of the wagon/sled. I could post pictures, but they are on my other lap top and sadly, it is in being cleaned due to an unfortunate coffee accident.


----------

